# Aristo vs Piko water tower



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking to get a water tower. I have not seen either in person so looking for input as to which is better. I think the Piko and Aristo are both 1:24 scale.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 16 Oct 2013 11:27 AM 
Looking to get a water tower. I have not seen either in person so looking for input as to which is better. I think the Piko and Aristo are both 1:24 scale. 
Mickey,

I believe that the PIKO "Durango" water tower is more like 1:29 scale. Here's a shot from their catalog:












Since I model in 1:20.3 scale, I had to modify it to some extent, basically to make it look taller. Here's what I did with mine:










If you'd like to see more pix of this model, click here: Victorian Water Tank


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have built the Piko water tower. It is 1:22.5 scale and is very impressive.

John


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I have aristo's water tower from 20+ years ago, It looks taller and not as fat looking


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

I HAVE BOTH....ONE IN EACH TOWN. I LOVE THEM BOTH . EACH IS VERY DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHER.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless its a model of a specific prototype water tower, there is no way to assign it an exact scale. 
these tanks came in lots of different sizes.. 
So if its a "generic" model, you could take the same model and say its a 1/29 scale model of a larger tank, 
or a 1/20.3 model of a smaller tank, and both ways could be true and correct. 

Scot


----------

